# احد مبارك للجميع



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

تعالى بيننا ...أقم عندنا 
 وخذ من قلوبنا لك مسكنا 
 1- هَب لنا عيوناً ترنوا إليك ...واجعل حياتنا ملكا لديك 
 فنعرف طعم الهنا ...ألا استجب منا الدعاء.. منا الدعاء!
 2- امح الضغينة من صدورنا ...وازرع كلامك في ضميرنا 
 فنحُصدَ حُبَ العطاء ...ألا استجب منا الدعاء...منا الدعاء !
 نحن جياعٌ أنت خُبزنا ..نحن عطاشٌ أنت ماؤنا 
 فمنك يطيب الغذاء ..ألا استجب منا الدعاء...منا الدعاء !







ربي جسدك مأكل حقا ...ربي دمك مشرب حقا 
طوبى لمن يرتوي منهما 
  قال الرب أنا الكرمة ...أنتم أعصان الكرمة كالأغصان اثبتوا فيا ...تأتوا بثمارجمة 
  مثل الهائم في الصحراء ...يبحث عن قطرات الماء 
هكذا يلهث قلبي إليك ...أنت الهداية أنت الرجاء
  من يأكل من خبز الله ...من يشرب من خمر الله يرث الحياة الأبدية...يعطى السعادة في دنياه




​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مايو 2014)

اشعر بالحرمان والعطش والجوع الروحى
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مايو 2014)

> تعالى بيننا ...أقم عندنا
> وخذ من قلوبنا لك مسكنا
> 1- هَب لنا عيوناً ترنوا إليك ...واجعل حياتنا ملكا لديك
> فنعرف طعم الهنا ...ألا استجب منا الدعاء.. منا الدعاء!
> ...


اميـــــــــن

شكرا ياتموف عالموضوع الرائع
احد مبارك عليكي حبيبتي
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2014)

احد مبارك وسعيد للجميع يارب
يسلمو ايديكي للموضوع الجميل ياقمر​


----------



## kawasaki (25 مايو 2014)

*ومبارك عليكي وعلي اسرتك يا خالتو*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

*ماريا تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى 
احد مبارك عليكى يا قمر *​


----------

